# Stallion choices?help



## flo25 (18 May 2018)

Looking to breed my mare in the next couple years. Just creating the short list and seeing what's out there.

She's 15.3 unison R x contango. Dressage bred but lives to jump brave and bold. Very short and compact. Very willing but in her younger days rather sharp.
Looking to produce something to bring up at home to lowish level event to cic* or similar. Looking to keep the super temp. Bit more length in the back but nothing more than 16/16.1.
Nothing full ID. More jump blood but dont want to loose the movement. Quite aware the height can't be guaranteed! 
To be produced at home so no hot stallions.
So far keen on...(All for different reasons)
Amour g 
Sula blue 
Also looked at the two below but can't find much about offspring..
Laughing cavalier 
Craig
If anyone has any experience of offspring from these I'd be interested to hear.


----------



## AdorableAlice (18 May 2018)

Siren's Missile


----------



## popsdosh (19 May 2018)

Nic Nac quality


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (19 May 2018)

Craig is a lovely stallion with an exceptional temperament, the owners daughters handle him on a regular basis and have done since they were tiny. I tried to use him to refine my mare but sadly she reabsorbed twice. His owner is very approachable and there are lots of details about his offspring on the stud's Facebook page. Or you have Brief Encounter and Jigilo now standing in Sussex. If you are looking to breed a smaller horse why not look at some of the SPSS stallions?


----------



## TheMule (19 May 2018)

Craig is dressage bred so I'm not sure the 2 put together would necessarily make an eventer
I'd choose a stallion out there doing the job- Philanderer, Britannia's Mail, Primitve Faerie Tale


----------



## Springs (22 May 2018)

Hi You could look at Ansiei who is around 16hh and a full TB and is proving to be very popular for eventing type breeding. You could also look at Spring's Spirit who is around 16.1 a blood horse and proving very popular for eventing breeding as his youngstock have been doing remarkably well, having qualified for the Mitsubishi motors cup regional 90 finals once and the 100 twice, qualified for the BE 5YO young horse championships 2017 and are jumping double clears at BE Novice, CIC1* level, qualified for the Novice final at the Festival of British Eventing 2018 and jumping double clears at BS Newcomers. They are only 6yo! The temperament is also super.


----------



## cundlegreen (25 May 2018)

flo25 said:



			Looking to breed my mare in the next couple years. Just creating the short list and seeing what's out there.

She's 15.3 unison R x contango. Dressage bred but lives to jump brave and bold. Very short and compact. Very willing but in her younger days rather sharp.
Looking to produce something to bring up at home to lowish level event to cic* or similar. Looking to keep the super temp. Bit more length in the back but nothing more than 16/16.1.
Nothing full ID. More jump blood but dont want to loose the movement. Quite aware the height can't be guaranteed! 
To be produced at home so no hot stallions.
So far keen on...(All for different reasons)
Amour g 
Sula blue 
Also looked at the two below but can't find much about offspring..
Laughing cavalier 
Craig
If anyone has any experience of offspring from these I'd be interested to hear.
		
Click to expand...

Pippa Childerhouse owns Amour G, and has posted some great results of his offspring on FB. They also show a good jump.


----------

